# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Μικρές και μεγάλες απορίες για την εμφάνισή μου στο φόρουμ!!!

## marinaki_ed

_Καλοί μου συνομιλητές λύστε μου τις απορίες μου :_
*α) Πως θα βάλω όμορφο avatar στο προφίλ μου ; 
β) Πως θα βάλω και γω έναν ωραίο μετρητή κιλών στα ποστάκια μου; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια!!!*

----------


## kastano

Για τον μετρητη κιλων μπες στην σελιδα www.tickerfactory.com, φτιαξε τον μετρητη σου όπως σου αρέσει και μετά κάνε copy paste τον κώδικα που σου δίνει στο τέλος στην υπογραφή σου στο προφιλ.
Για avatar δεν ξέρω.

----------


## singlemother

Γιατί δεν φαίνεται το tikerάκι μου;;!!

----------


## bionic_ed

για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω, δεν δέχετε τον κώδικα του tickerfactory.com
αλλά μόνο του tickercentral.com

----------


## singlemother

Yessssss!!!! Αναρωτιέμαι πώς ο Yiannis πέρασε τον κωδικό του tickerfactory, αλλά θα είναι πιο προχωρημένος από εμάς. Thanks bionic για άλλη μια φορά!

----------


## singlemother

marinaki, να ένα link για avatars:
http://avatars.jurko.net/
διαλέγεις αυτό που θέλεις, πατάς δεξί κλικ επάνω του, παίρνεις το address, πηγαίνεις στην επεξεργασία προφίλ και κάνεις paste στο avatar URL. 
Ωραίο δεν είναι;!

----------


## eatdis-admin

Για να βάλεις άβαταρ, πρέπει οι διαστάσεις να είναι maximum 100Χ100
Επίσης, πρέπει η φωτογραφία να είναι ανεβασμένη κάπου στο ιντερνετ. Κάνεις copy το url της φωτογραφίας, πχ http://www.site.com/images/avatarpoytheleis.gif και μετά το επικολλάς (paste) στο πεδίο του άβαταρ που θα βρεις στον πίνακα ελέγχου σου.

Επιλογή για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία από τον υπολογιστή σου, δεν υπάρχει.

ΥΓ. Μεταφέρω το θέμα στο φόρουμ "Ανακοινώσεις, προτάσεις, προβλήματα" .

----------


## marinaki_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ !!!!!!!!!!!! ένα μεγάλο φιλί σμούτςςςςςςςςςςςς σε όλους που ασχολειθήκατε μαζί μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## bionic_ed

έχω κι εγουώ άβαταρ τώρα ευχαριστώ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikoleta23

Γεια σε όλους...
είχα ένα μπέρδεμα με τον κωδικό πρόσβασής μου οπότε εγγράφηκα ως Νικολέτα23, είμαι η πρώην Greekgirl80... προσπάθησα να φτιάξω και λίγο το προφίλ μου, αλλά αρχές είναι ακόμη και μαθαίνω! Τελοσπάντων, με βοήθησαν αρκετά οι πληροφορίες του παρόντος thread... ευχαριστώ!
Παρεπιπτόντως καλές γιορτές σε όλους και είθε το πνεύμα των Χριστουγέννων να μας επισκεφτεί φέτος!! 

Υ.Γ. Και ο Αη Βασίλης εννοείται... αλλιώς εγώ δεν ανοίγω! Χεχε.

----------


## ageliki_aikaterini

hello !!!

----------


## Nikoleta23

hello

----------


## ageliki_aikaterini

γιατι δεν εμφανιζει το avatar?

----------


## Nikoleta23

Μάλλον ο υπολογιστής σου χρειάζεται κάποιο προγραμματάκι γιατί εμένα μου τα εμφανίζει κανονικά.

----------


## aggeloydaki

το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται μάλλον στο site που κάνει hosting το αβαταρ σου :Smile:

----------


## Nikoleta23

Περίεργο ενώ μου τα εμφάνιζε τώρα δεν τα εμφανίζει όλα... κι έτσι έβγαλα το δικό μου. Αλλά δεν μπορώνα καταλάβω προς τι η αλλαγή αυτή.

----------


## ageliki_aikaterini

Εντάξει βρήκα άλλη σελίδα που προσφέρει avatar .

----------


## ageliki_aikaterini

Eλπίζω μόνο να μην εξαφανιστεί σαν ένα άλλο που είχα επιλέξει

----------


## ageliki_aikaterini

Mπορώ να πω ότι βρήκα ένα avatar που με εκφράζει

----------


## elpidaa

Μια απορία σας παρακαλώ...Τα εμότικονς πώς μπαίνουν?Βλέπω ότι είναι σίγουρα ενεργοποιημένα αλλά 1)δε μου εμφανίζεται ο βασικός κατάλογος και 2) όταν πατάω το "more smilies",το πλαίσιό τους είναι κενό.

----------


## elpida_ed

Α!Α!Α! γεια σου συνονόματη!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## elpida_ed

απλά γραφείς τo emoticon με το πληκτρολόγιο πχ ανω κ κατω τελεια με παρένθεση και έχεις αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## vicky_vk_2006

Συγνώμη αν ενοχλώ, να δοκιμάσω κ εγώ?

----------

